# 1939 Excelsior Moto-DX



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2017)

I've had this set of Torrington Dixon bars for awhile, and I was just waiting for the right bike to come along.


 

 

 

 With the addition of the Mesinger B-70 Tornado Spring saddle and the AS&Co. Forebrake, I call this latest addition to the stable, the 1939 Excelsior Moto-DX.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Oct 29, 2017)

If this beauty ever needs a new home you better call me. Looks [emoji106] great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks fast sitting still. Well done Marty!


----------



## Dave K (Oct 29, 2017)

Killer!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 29, 2017)

Wowee!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 29, 2017)

Pretty Durn SHARP !!!------Cowboy


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 29, 2017)

WOW totally rad look on THAT bike!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 29, 2017)

the black wall tires on black rims contrasting on the reverse paint fenders is a killer look. love it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 29, 2017)

You read my mind!



Tim the Skid said:


> the black wall tires on black rims contrasting on the reverse paint fenders is a killer look. love it.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2017)

These first year DX models came standard with color matched rims and reverse painted fenders.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 700175 These first year DX models came standard with color matched rims and reverse painted fenders.



 I guess I'll have to find some bright red tires for mine. :eek: seriously considering changing out the creams for black walls. Yours looks great,Marty.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2017)

Marty, your DX is mind blowing and gorgeous!! Never knew those bars existed.


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow. She sure is Purdy.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 30, 2017)

Love the Dixons and the complete early brake setup. That's one clean mean black machine.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2017)

I could ride this cream and black beauty for the rest of my days.
Great bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 11, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I've had this set of Torrington Dixon bars for awhile, and I was just waiting for the right bike to come along.View attachment 699848 View attachment 699842 View attachment 699841 View attachment 699835 With the addition of the Mesinger B-70 Tornado Spring saddle and the AS&Co. Forebrake, I call this latest addition to the stable, the 1939 Excelsior Moto-DX.



awesome addition!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 11, 2017)

Dang! Thats a sweet ride, Marty! Looks like a distant cousin to mine! She is beautiful!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 11, 2017)

Love the black and white tank bikes!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Dang! Thats a sweet ride, Marty! Looks like a distant cousin to mine! She is beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 707062




Thanks, Don.
I had actually been looking for a black and Ivory 41 DX, when this 39 popped up.
I hadn't really paid much attention to the 39 model, but this one just had a look to it that grabbed me.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's the catalog page for the Dixon bar,


 

 and the Dixon Jr.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 13, 2017)

Wow, outstanding bike! Really loving the reverse paint fenders! Joe


----------



## Tire-d (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi cyclingday,WOW what a fantastic work of art. Can you tell me about the propeller and black star shaped piece behind it? I hope it makes a glorious noise when spinning.Cheers to classic pedaling!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2018)

That is the Squadron Propeller.The black star shaped item behind it, is a simulated radial engine.The propeller is made of stamped Aluminium, so it is very light and spins with the slightest breeze.


It does make a whirling sound, especially at speed, that mimics the sound of an airplane engine in flight.
Thank you, for your interest.


Here's a picture of me, with the 39 DX at the Palace of Fine Arts, Rolling Relics ride, San Francisco, Ca. 
2018


----------



## Tire-d (Aug 20, 2018)

Again...just wow....Thanks for the info!!!


----------

